# [SOLVED] Arduino MKR1000 Not Detected

## kkrizka

Hello,

I am trying to program the Arduino MKR1000 board from my Gentoo installation, but the computer is having trouble detecting it. Plugging it in makes no difference in dmesg and I don't see any /dev/ttyUSB* entries. I have enabled all options in the Gentoo Arduino twiki. Any ideas what I could be missing? Everything works fine from Windows, so I don't think it is the hardware.

lsusb

```

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 148f:5372 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT5372 Wireless Adapter

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 28de:1142  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:081b Logitech, Inc. Webcam C310

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

kernel options

```

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341=m

```

I would also paste the contents of dmesg, but plugging in the device creates no entries.

--

Karol KrizkaLast edited by kkrizka on Sat Oct 29, 2016 5:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kkrizka

Turns out it was a very silly mistake. The USB port I was using is USB3.0 and I did not have support for it in kernel. Adding the xhci_hcd module made the Arduino work.

----------

